# Can you help me to identify it?



## led_acid (Oct 13, 2017)

Hello there! I found this one, can you help me to identify it??
I think is a paphiopedilum, but not sure which one.
You can see it here
https://ibb.co/cG4Aow
https://ibb.co/n9R1vb
https://ibb.co/myk5MG
https://ibb.co/cUGqow
https://ibb.co/hRPX1G

Thank you all!
Ivan


----------



## troy (Oct 13, 2017)

No way to know


----------



## Chicago Chad (Oct 13, 2017)

I would guess gratixianum from the dorsal sepal in pick #2. Most likely something in the villosum-gratixianum group.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 13, 2017)

Send us a pic when it is in flower. I think we will be able to help you then. Few plants can take what looks like so much neglect and still thrive.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2017)

Welcome, Ivan. It looks like you have a partial ID. Grow it well, and when it flowers, please post a picture here.


----------



## abax (Oct 13, 2017)

Welcome to ST from KY Ivan.


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 14, 2017)

I would agree with Chicago Chad, I think it resembles Paph. gratrixianum, or perhaps a hybrid what that in the parentage.


----------



## led_acid (Oct 14, 2017)

h_mossy said:


> I would agree with Chicago Chad, I think it resembles Paph. gratrixianum, or perhaps a hybrid what that in the parentage.



But are you sure is an orchid? because the plant is not mine, and if you're sure, i'll be able to buy it, so I can take care of it, but I dont want to pay the price of an orchid for a plant that it is not.
thanks!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 14, 2017)

I believe its an orchid in very poor condition. Unless it was very cheap, or a gift, I'd walk away.


----------



## Secundino (Oct 14, 2017)

As told in the infojardin/orchidforum it is a Paphiopedilum. You'll need to wait until it flowers.


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 15, 2017)

led_acid said:


> But are you sure is an orchid? because the plant is not mine, and if you're sure, i'll be able to buy it, so I can take care of it, but I dont want to pay the price of an orchid for a plant that it is not.
> thanks!



It certainly looks like a dried up slipper orchid bloom. If it was me, I'd be convinced enough to buy it. Rather than tentatively identify it as Paph gratrixianum, which would require a colored bloom to be sure, it more accurately resembles a dried up bloom that may have come from a species or hybrid influenced by the subgenus paphiopedilum. It could just as well be Paph villosum, insigne, coccineum or spicerianum or any hybrid with those in the parentage, but it would need a bloom in much better shape to make a closer determination. It does have the right shape, though, and the leaves look correct.


----------

